# Adventure Strings vs Trailer Strings vs Cinematic Studio Strings: The Comparathon



## NoamL (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey all,

To decide whether I want to buy Adventure Strings I mocked up some excerpts from the walkthrough with two other libraries.

The results are below. In each case the first library is Adventure Strings, then Trailer Strings, then Cinematic Studio Strings.

*Round 1: Performance Patches*
AS: "Adventure" patches
TS: "Adventure" patches
CSS: Marcato performance patches (spiccato overlay)



*Round 2: Full Patches*
Shorts
Pizzicatos (Trailer Strings doesn't have a pizzicato articulation)
Sustains
Marcato Oneshots




*Round 3: String Section Patches*
AS & TS both have one Violin, Viola, Cello and Bass section; CSS has two Violin sections
Shorts
Sustains (Legato in CSS's case)


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't have adventure strings or trailer strings, but I was surprised how wet CSS sounds in comparison to them. It sounds dry to me when I use it (in comparison to the Albion's, which are the only other strings I use).


----------



## tokatila (Mar 30, 2017)

This confirms what I have been thinking for awhile, that I should put all my available money to study materials (courses, book etc.) than new libraries (if I already have a perfectly working library). I mean what's the point of getting a little different sound when the music is still compositionally below average.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 30, 2017)

They all sound excellent


----------



## NoamL (Mar 30, 2017)

So, some thoughts -

Of course, this comparathon takes place "on Adventure Strings' turf" as the phrases were designed to show off AS's capabilities. In particular I wasn't expecting Trailer Strings to do very well, since if TS could do everything AS could do there would be no point to Musical Sampling offering both libraries  However, it's interesting to compare the sounds of these three options.

Both of Musical Sampling's libraries are drier than CSS's standard mix - and even CSS's close mics alone (not shown here) don't sound as close to the instruments as the out of the box mix of the other two. AS and TS also sound quite bright and have shorter tails. These are definitely instruments you'll have to place into your mix, but that's not a bad thing!

*Performance patches* - these were AS's standout feature, I think. The sound is lively, energetic, aggressive and consistent. Any kind of "action melody" strings writing (e.g. _How To Train Your Dragon, Star Trek, Harry Potter_) is gonna sound great with these patches. Because of the close micing, the clarity and specificity of the sound is unbeatable. TS has a broader, gentler attack but turns in musical results as well. Using CSS I struggled with the balance between the underlying marcato sustain and the spiccato overlay, particularly with the violas and basses.

*Full patches - shorts:* I thought the libraries were quite on equal footing here. Just depends what sound you like. I'm a fan of CSS's dark tone.
*
Full patches - pizzicato:* They're both good and I prefer the pleasant, mellow tone of CSS, but AS has an astounding level of realism IMO. Capturing these samples as parts of performed phrases has really paid off.
*
Full patches - sustains:* Adventure Strings sounds _perfectly_ balanced across the keyboard. You can really tell that Aaron put a lot of work into these timesaver patches, as he mentioned in the walkthrough. Trailer Strings is good too. CSS is the best of the bunch with a beautiful, romantic tone! It just oozes emotion! But notice how the range just below middle C, where viola/violin overlap, tends to pop out of the mix. I tend to avoid this patch with CSS (not least because you can't take advantage of the wonderful legato).

*Full patches - marcatos:* the other libraries can't keep up with AS here - TS's oneshot marcatos are shorter, and CSS's spiccato overlay trick doesn't work here (as a real marcato downbow has a more bitey, but broader, attack).

*Section patches - shorts: *TS is broader and less subtle than AS. But my favorite is CSS. Because CSS has _three_ short articulations (spiccato, staccatissimo and staccato) it's possible to really sculpt the phrases, and the three articulations sit side by side very nicely. I like starting with spiccato and moving to staccatissimo when a phrase gets louder/broader, as the players naturally stay on the string a little longer. You get the most nuanced performance from CSS, I think.

*Section patches - sustains/legato:* Not really a contest. AS sounds great. I really like the low dynamics on TS. But come on, CSS is _the_ library for this stuff. Notice the perfect legato transitions, and how you can hear all the inner parts of the arrangement so much more clearly. There's something about CSS where all the sections just glue together beautifully.





There's no question that AS is a peer of CSS (which makes it a damn good library!) and it offers composers an extremely dry, close and controllable tone with very idiomatic and realistic samples, not to mention timesaver full-string-orchestra patches that are balanced to a tee. On the other hand, CSS has gorgeous legato, a very attractive dark tone, and oozes emotion with every note. So - after doing this experiment - I am _veeeery _keen on those AS performance patches, but I think I'm happy sticking with what I currently own


----------



## Vik (Mar 30, 2017)

Interesting comparison - thank you! Personally, I think it would maybe be even more interesting to hear a comparison with CSS's close mics - since CSS is clearly more wet than the others in these files. And - in round 3, it seems that there's a rising expression/dynamics curve throughout the whole TS example?
I don't have CSS at hand at the moment, but the CSS example in the same round also sound a little muted in terms of overtones.... do you by chance use Con Sord setting or have automated the dynamics level down a bit?
Thanks again.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 30, 2017)

So, what time do we expect The Robber to show up?

Thank you @NoamL that was extremely helpful as I'm weighing up AS right now.


----------



## byzantium (Mar 30, 2017)

Really appreciate you doing this @NoamL. Great comparison and review and a lot of work went in to this.


----------



## mac (Mar 30, 2017)

Good stuff, cheers @NoamL


----------



## Sean_Gouws (Mar 30, 2017)

All sound great.  thanks for this @NoamL


----------



## midiman (Mar 30, 2017)

Thank you for this excellent comparison @NoamL . Really appreciate the work that goes into something like this.


----------



## NoamL (Mar 30, 2017)

Vik said:


> Personally, I think it would maybe be even more interesting to hear a comparison with CSS's close mics - since CSS is clearly more wet than the others in these files.



Good idea!



Here you'll hear AS, followed by just the close mics of CSS. In the second excerpt you'll hear AS followed by CSS with the close mics and just a bit of the tree. (I think this creates a very comparably "dry" sound.) And then Mural Vol 1 at the end to remind everyone what AIR sounds like! Haha.

I think you can get reasonably dry and controlled with CSS as with AS, but the recording still feels deeper. AS's close mics are apparently _really_ close to the instruments. Unbeatable on the current marketplace if you need that right up in your face sound. AS also advertises "true FFF sampling" and you can hear that the top end of the dynamic range is a bit more available in AS than CSS - but then again, CSS has gorgeous whisper-quiet _pp_ samples.

I think AS/CSS/TS are all great instruments  Can't go wrong, just pick whatever string tone speaks to you.


----------



## NoamL (Mar 30, 2017)

tokatila said:


> This confirms what I have been thinking for awhile, that I should put all my available money to study materials (courses, book etc.) than new libraries (if I already have a perfectly working library). I mean what's the point of getting a little different sound when the music is still compositionally below average.



Yep!!

Filed under "things to remind myself when I start drooling over a new library"


----------



## mac (Mar 30, 2017)

@NoamL Your close mic example certainly brings them closer together, but my preference is CSS. Although it doesn't get quite as bombastic, it sounds more detailed and emotional to my ears.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi,

I have decided to purchase _Musical Sampling_'s *Soaring Strings*, I would like to pair it with either their *Adventure Strings*, or *Trailer Strings*, but I'm having a hard time deciding which one to pick. I'm leaning more towards Adventure Strings, which one would your recommend, and why.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## chapbot (Mar 30, 2017)

This is so helpful and I'm buying Adventure Strings immediately!


----------



## desert (Mar 30, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> So, what time do we expect The Robber to show up?
> 
> Thank you @NoamL that was extremely helpful as I'm weighing up AS right now.



I was bloody excited hearing the start of the 3rd example. Then I felt sad.

Nah, this comparison is great! Appreciate @NoamL for buying these to take one for the team. Let's make round 2 the official melody comparison! It's catchy AF


----------



## NoamL (Mar 30, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have decided to purchase _Musical Sampling_'s *Soaring Strings*, I would like to pair it with either their *Adventure Strings*, or *Trailer Strings*, but I'm having a hard time deciding which one to pick. I'm leaning more towards Adventure Strings, which one would your recommend, and why.
> 
> ...



I'd get SS+AS as they are the same players recorded in the same hall, and TS is a much larger collection of players recorded in a different setup from SS.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2017)

NoamL said:


> I'd get SS+AS as they are the same players recorded in the same hall, and TS is a much larger collection of players recorded in a different setup from SS.



Thanks NoamL. 

That makes sense, I will add Adventure Strings to Soaring Strings. Should be a nice combo. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Mar 31, 2017)

Well damn, my tax returns are coming in soon and I was pondering on either CSS or the AS+SS bundle. These comparisons just made my decision even harder.


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 31, 2017)

Pick what you need now, because I cannot imagine not having both. These are truly usable for different situations. Of course I own 34 string libraries so ignore me ha ha ha.


----------



## Vik (Apr 2, 2017)

NoamL said:


> In the second excerpt you'll hear AS followed by CSS with the close mics and just a bit of the tree. (I think this creates a very comparably "dry" sound.)


In all fairness, I think a lot of comparisons like these easily can fool our ears due to things like volume differences etc. But I have done some stuff with CSS and Berlin Strings lately and discovered that they both can sound surprisingly upfront/in-your-face, which makes me happy since I'd like to have as few libs as possible. (However, I'm sure AS and TS may be brilliant as well!)


----------



## Lotias (Apr 2, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> Super serious, I heard some fast stuff in one of the demos that are going to most likelt cause me to purchase that library...
> 
> And me being a bigger fan of dry libraries I'm drooling at all this musical sampling stuff...
> 
> ...


What's this great secret? I can't handle not knowing a secret about a VI I have.


----------



## Lotias (Apr 2, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> I need to tweak some parameters - namely lower the volume ratio and figure out a curve/setting that works with vibrato on breath controller... but I'm starting to get the hang of using the cc1 + BC to get this going... trying to figure out how to translate what I hear in my head that I want into how to create the different dynamics on the mod and then being able to control the mod wheel at the same time - is tricky for a keyboard nub like me...
> 
> but yeah theres some recognizable themes in there ;D
> 
> ...



I'm honestly not hearing what you're talking about - is it supposed to be an improvement in timbre or something? I notice you're using one of the more bad-sounding choices of cello that it gives you (often the first one in the list is the best one, for some reason it's not always the default setting).


----------



## galactic orange (Apr 5, 2017)

I got this one in the end. This is most certainly the last string library for me! 

Well even if that's not the case, I greatly appreciate the comparisons that @NoamL took the time to make and post. My main library is CSS. I also use Spitfire Chamber Strings, strings from MA1 and MA2, and NI Symphony Series String Ensemble. Aside from the adventure patches' playability aspect, focusing just on the sound, I came to the conclusion that Adventure Strings has much more (1)immediacy and clarity than those libraries along with the (2)dry sound. Some of the mentioned libraries offer one or the other, and might be the "best" at those, but AS does what it does very well with both. Additionally, I think AS will be the easiest (and more fun than the others) to use and mix in a rock/pop/edm track.

MA1 offers the power in short articulations, but with a much larger size and space. But these aren't meant for the same tasks in most cases. MA2 is a different beast altogether. SCS has so many options for shaping and crafting a detailed sound, but in a larger space. Very flexible and beautiful, but it's not going to scream "adventure" like AS. NI SSSE comes the closest to AS in terms of a bright, full, and cutting sound, particularly the marcatos, but again it's a larger space to contend with. And lastly, I think CSS is rich and magnificent. And as other forum members posted, you can probably get pretty close to the dry sound of AS. But after hearing this thread's comparisons as well as the demo by @mverta I'm convinced that Adventure Strings is going to take over a large portion of string duties from CSS.

I passed up Adventure Brass last year and regretted it. After I have time to give this one a whirl, and if it's impressive enough, AB might bump another library out of contention as my next brass library as well.


----------



## erikradbo (Apr 30, 2017)

NoamL said:


> So, some thoughts -
> There's no question that AS is a peer of CSS (which makes it a damn good library!) and it offers composers an extremely dry, close and controllable tone with very idiomatic and realistic samples, not to mention timesaver full-string-orchestra patches that are balanced to a tee. On the other hand, CSS has gorgeous legato, a very attractive dark tone, and oozes emotion with every note. So - after doing this experiment - I am _veeeery _keen on those AS performance patches, but I think I'm happy sticking with what I currently own



YES! The comparison I've been waiting for, thanks! For quite some time I have been close to getting CSS since everyone seems to love it, but always been put off byt the dark and middy tone. Great to see that we just like different thing (re: there is no "best" library). I've heard others say that CSS is neutral and you can do what you want with the sound, but haven't heard any demos with a brighter and more "open" sound. 

Also, did if you find them equally easy and fun to work with. And, would one have to get soaring strings as well to cover the same ground as CSS?


----------



## esencia (Sep 16, 2017)

erikradbo said:


> YES! The comparison I've been waiting for, thanks! For quite some time I have been close to getting CSS since everyone seems to love it, but always been put off byt the dark and middy tone. Great to see that we just like different thing (re: there is no "best" library). I've heard others say that CSS is neutral and you can do what you want with the sound, but haven't heard any demos with a brighter and more "open" sound.
> 
> Also, did if you find them equally easy and fun to work with. And, would one have to get soaring strings as well to cover the same ground as CSS?


I also find that CSS has a dark and muddy tone..
Great shorts, and legato scripting, but as a spitfire user, I found their sustain/legato sound not so real to me...

I'm really interested in someone using AS with other libraries. Soaring alone is crispy and thin for me, but layered with Spitfire is awesome. So I wonder how good AS could work with Spitfire Symphony Strings or MA2.


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 16, 2017)

I think they are very lively and give a nice attack. When I stack them, however, it is usually with CSS.


----------



## erikradbo (Sep 17, 2017)

esencia said:


> I also find that CSS has a dark and muddy tone..
> Great shorts, and legato scripting, but as a spitfire user, I found their sustain/legato sound not so real to me...
> 
> I'm really interested in someone using AS with other libraries. Soaring alone is crispy and thin for me, but layered with Spitfire is awesome. So I wonder how good AS could work with Spitfire Symphony Strings or MA2.



I've actually bought CSS since writing that and it has become my goto string library as well . Layered with Loegria it is smooth as silk and on it's own it just sounds...real.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 17, 2017)

What I absolutely love about Trailer Strings is the grit. You can just feel the bow digging into those strings. I also love how dry they are. Some developers rely on reverb to make their strings sound big, but TS sounds massive and is as dry as it gets. I have CSS, and I'm wishing I had Trailer Strings instead.


----------



## Peter Hirdes (Nov 24, 2017)

NoamL said:


> So, some thoughts -
> 
> Of course, this comparathon takes place "on Adventure Strings' turf" as the phrases were designed to show off AS's capabilities. In particular I wasn't expecting Trailer Strings to do very well, since if TS could do everything AS could do there would be no point to Musical Sampling offering both libraries  However, it's interesting to compare the sounds of these three options.
> 
> ...




Hey NoamL,

would it be possible to make Your comparison on SoundCloud available again?
The links seem to be offline.

I am just about regarding to buy either TS or AS and Your comparison tracks seem to be a great help...

Thanks and best regards,

Peter


----------



## NoamL (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi Peter, 

Here are new links:


----------



## Peter Hirdes (Nov 24, 2017)

thanks a lot, also for the awesome comparison test!


----------



## Peter Hirdes (Nov 25, 2017)

NoamL said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Here are new links:




Damn, I love the tone of Trailer Strings more than Adventure Strings, cannot exactly describe, why. It somehow sounds more „majestic“ than AS, probably it’s the number of players.
I am a bit insecure because of Your opinion from another thread where You find the Adventure patch of TS not usable because it sounds layered. Do You feel the Aventure Patch of AS better? As I already own CSS I am really looking for a
playable and convincing sounding universal patch to quickly write string parts -which was obviously the main intention of the Adventure patches. So what Library would You recommend more for this purpose?
By the way, did You use the Mix Mic in all patches in Your comparison? TS sounds clearly more wet than AS.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 25, 2017)

I don't own Adventure Strings so I can't answer those questions.... the samples of Adventure Strings are taken from the official walkthrough video. My mockups (Trailer Strings & Cinematic Studio Strings) do use the out of the box sound. I believe TS is much larger than AS and recorded in a different hall. The companion library to AS is Soaring Strings which is the same ensembles recorded in the same hall.


----------



## Consona (Dec 13, 2017)

Maaan, the sale is going on and I cannot decide whether to get AS or TS. 

@NoamL Just in case... do you own CineStrings? Would love to hear those short strings examples played by CS before I go the Musical Sampling way.  How can one make an informed purchase decision when there's so many factors in play. Like mics used. I was listening to the CS walkthrough and while the default mic mix sounds rather peculiar to me, the surround mics are so sweet and just right mix of lush and detail... So many factors...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 3, 2018)

Adventure/Trailer Strings are on sale again and I'm reading over NoamL's excellent comparison to see if I want to pick up either of these. 

I see folks mentioning to avoid the "Adventure" patch in TS because the stacking doesn't sound right. I wonder if the AS "Adventure" patch is better? If you had to pick AS or TS and the section size wasn't as important to you but ease of use and fast workflow was, which would you pick?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 10, 2018)

sale ended yesterday, but still up on the site.

hmmm.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 10, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> sale ended yesterday, but still up on the site.
> 
> hmmm.


Hope they are considering an extension ! 
Have Soaring Strings and Adventure Brass. Still over-analyzing some others.


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 10, 2018)

The only nitpick I'd have with Soaring Strings is that the lower dynamics for the legatos still seem loud, especially so on the violins. Unless there's something wrong with my copy. It's also unfortunate that a simple question to support asking about an update goes unanswered.


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 10, 2018)

Consona said:


> Maaan, the sale is going on and I cannot decide whether to get AS or TS.
> 
> @NoamL Just in case... do you own CineStrings? Would love to hear those short strings examples played by CS before I go the Musical Sampling way.  How can one make an informed purchase decision when there's so many factors in play. Like mics used. I was listening to the CS walkthrough and while the default mic mix sounds rather peculiar to me, the surround mics are so sweet and just right mix of lush and detail... So many factors...


I also own CineStrings. They sound good but IMO the programming is still awful. The legato cellos sound better than the violins, for example. I think they could sound much better with better scripting.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 10, 2018)

Sovereign said:


> The only nitpick I'd have with Soaring Strings is that the lower dynamics for the legatos still seem loud, especially so on the violins. Unless there's something wrong with my copy. It's also unfortunate that a simple question to support asking about an update goes unanswered.


Even at PP they are trying to soar.


----------



## Akarin (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm just bumping this thread as there's currently a Musical Sampling sale going on... and these comparisons from NoamL were a big help in my buying decision


----------

